# Halloween Costume World's Haunted Mansion



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Over the long weekend, I got to go to Halloween Costume World. I'm friends with Jack Hoover who owns it, so he gave me a tour of his haunted house. This place is literally unbelievable! I cannot begin to describe the detail and thought that he has put into his haunt. A lot of the props in there are antiques that he has found all over the place. Its located in Fitchburg, Ma, so if you are in reasonable driving distance, YOU MUST GO! I'll be making a 3 and a half hour drive in October just to go there. Besides the haunted house, his store is also incredible. He has tons of stuff in it. So please try to come out to support him!

For more info, www.halloweencostumeworld.com (The amount of stuff that he has on the web site is not even close to the amount that he has in his store)


----------

